# Weird weather



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

E are having such weird weather. It is 40* outside, I am in Alaska, so that is really warm. Almost all of our snow is gone and my chicken run is full of water. I just put in more straw for them not much more I can do I guess. How is the weather where you are?


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

We have been on the cool side. (for us)

Had a mess of freezing rain last night.  (Give me snow over ice anyday) But all in all ... our normal winter.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

very wet and windy here in wales. fence blown down and localised flooding.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Chilly in Upper Michigan. Nice today but starting tomorrow temps to start dropping. Wednesday & Thursday are suppose to be super cold 0 - 10 degrees. Only ankle deep for snow so far.


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

Yuck, 43*f again, now with high wind warnings. Winds 55-75mph and gusts 85-100mph. And rain. The girls may just have to stay in the coop today. Let's pray no damage!


----------



## Mamachickof14 (Aug 28, 2012)

Here in New York we have at the least a foot of snow...the temp this week is suppose to be 17* during the day and 2* at night...thats really cold! I had to cover my girls water and feeding can with hand towels and masking tape because their combs were sticking to them! It was making their combs bleed...think I got it covered now. The metal water can I keep inside their coop and use the plastic one outside...of corse I have to fill it twice a day. Anything for my girls...this is our first winter so its trial and error?? Jen


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

Mamachickof14 said:


> Here in New York we have at the least a foot of snow...the temp this week is suppose to be 17* during the day and 2* at night...thats really cold! I had to cover my girls water and feeding can with hand towels and masking tape because their combs were sticking to them! It was making their combs bleed...think I got it covered now. The metal water can I keep inside their coop and use the plastic one outside...of corse I have to fill it twice a day. Anything for my girls...this is our first winter so its trial and error?? Jen


It's my first winter with chickens too, what an adventure. I never really used to care about what the temps were. I watch the numbers pretty close now.


----------



## DanielleBoland (Nov 25, 2012)

Here in missouri its been in the twenties maybe up to mid thirties during the day weve had about a foot of snow since christmas and freezing rain yesterday but just COLD today!!!!!! My dad works on the river as a boat pilot and hes down in LA and Texas and he said it was nice down there i said well it almost too cold to support human life here lol!!!!! My chickens wont even come out of their coop


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 20, 2012)

DanielleBoland said:


> Here in missouri its been in the twenties maybe up to mid thirties ... i said well it almost too cold to support human life here lol!!!!! My chickens wont even come out of their coop


Ha HA HA! 

Unusably cold here too (so much for global warming?). This week they are calling for mid 20's during the day and single digits at night&#8230;


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

We're in the 40's but it's not that bad.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

still very wet here, the girls look like drowned rats.


----------



## DanielleBoland (Nov 25, 2012)

TheLazyL said:


> Ha HA HA!
> 
> Unusably cold here too (so much for global warming?). This week they are calling for mid 20's during the day and single digits at night&#8230;


Its suppose to warm up a little here mid thirties during the day teens at night but its still too cold for me lol


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

So you all have our weather, we are still in the mid 30's and have lost almost all of our snow. I am afraid that the hens ate going to think it is fall again when it cools off again and start molting. Lets hope not, I am enjoying all the eggs


----------



## EmmaJB (Oct 23, 2012)

Quite windy here in North Wales tonight, although not as much as the other night - anymore rain and the rivers will be pulling down yet more trees! This was a river near my elderly great aunty's house a couple of weeks ago - the line of trees you can see in one of the pics is usually the river bank!

Bet my babies are glad I live on a hill!









The sheep stranded in the field next to my aunty's - flood defences not working! Xxx


----------



## EmmaJB (Oct 23, 2012)

Mind you, we're back in double figures temp-wise (Celsius) after a cold snap recently. Rather cold, it was. But it's forecast snow next week, lots of it.. And we get lots of snow where I am. Bring out the sledges and the 4x4, hoo-ra!

Wonder what my babies will think of their first snow? Xxx


----------



## DanielleBoland (Nov 25, 2012)

Emma those are cool pics they are thinking about shutting down the rivers here to barge traffic bcuz the wAter is sssssooooo low


----------



## EmmaJB (Oct 23, 2012)

I'm glad of the drier weather over the last few days to be honest, the rivers are getting back to normal now. The rain has been causing all sorts of problems in the UK this past year! 

Still waiting on the snow though... :/ 

X


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

makes a change to have a dry day.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

We've got a lot of rain this week, it's been a good change of pace.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

we have had months of rain now. getting a bit fed up now, ive even started developing webbed feet !


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

rob said:


> we have had months of rain now. getting a bit fed up now, ive even started developing webbed feet !


Sorry about all the rain but thanks for the smile. 

We could use a little of that rain here.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

not much snow at all here in new hampshire 
we did have a few cold nights -5f to 5f
but now we look to be out of that
just a slight bit frostbite on my roos combs 
except for that all of the flock is well 



piglett


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

Rain let up today and it's been really nice. 

It's a shame I'm stuck in doors.


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

We are back to 'normal' temps, highs in the 20'a lows in the single digits, but no snow...in Alaska.....in January. The chicken are happy there is no snow covering their favorite dust bathing spot now.









They all wait for the best hole


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

We're freezing down here. Pretty windy too. It's not bad, but it's not a lot of fun either.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

We have had right at 5 inches of rain in the last three days ... Now they are calling for a winter storm come morn.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

starting to snow here tonight. lets hope it stops ive got work in the morning.


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

We finally got a few inches of snow too. It's a lot easier to deal with a long winter if it looks pretty outside


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

i warmed up some here & one of my silkies thought it was spring already so she is now brooding out a batch


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

It's 72. I'm going to switch into shorts and take a walk.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

We're getting snow tonight.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Here it comes.... Just a dusting so far.


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Nice! No snow here in Hawaii =(


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Oh sure. Rub it in! ;-)


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Hahaha I like to play in snow! Then I get cold and I'm over it real fast. Lol


----------

